

Show HN: Follow the money. Visualize bitcoin transactions - nvk
http://www.btclook.com/#/txn/1c274da8e17f09946de5ae77a122670dce68ba827ea7e63297deb7c59e61fc09

======
dochex
Also, the most valuable bitcoin block to date:

[http://www.btclook.com/#/blk/0000000000006b9c2f4f033206f04f1...](http://www.btclook.com/#/blk/0000000000006b9c2f4f033206f04f1206f0f0fb6d7d8e4b5c802fc1f1e9e80c)

With 4million BTC, or about $20 mil USD in value moved.

